# saltwater dish



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

im looking for some species that dont grow that large max about 6"
and have to be colorful















the topic says dish in stead if fish


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

when i clicked this link i was worried id see something along the lines of "barbecue piacasso trigger recipe" :sad:


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> when i clicked this link i was worried id see something along the lines of "barbecue piacasso trigger recipe" :sad:










yeah i know
type too fast at times


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

theres a lot of fish you can go with ..lets see..these are just a few off my top of my head...

anthias-there various forms of them..very nice with bright color

dottybacks-purple,bicolor,neon,and magenta dottybacks

grammas-royal gramma,black cap(awesome fish)

pajama an banggai cardinalfish

dwarf angelfish..coral beauty,flame angel,potters angel..also pygmy angel..

a flame hawk or longnose hawkfish

clownfish-maroon,sebae,tomato,clark,ocellaris

ummm thats all i can think of now..but theres a veriety that you can choise from ..you just have to find out if you lfs ships them in..


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

thanks pack
i got 3 denzels they are sweet
1 zebra 1 blue and 1 yellow tailed blue


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Death in # said:


> thanks pack
> i got 3 denzels they are sweet
> 1 zebra 1 blue and 1 yellow tailed blue


 you mean _damsels _


----------



## Lahot (May 20, 2003)

watch out for the "polka dot" damsels though (the black with the white dot near the dorsal fin).

They supposedly get aggressive as they get bigger according to people I know that had damsels.

Flame Angels are a very nice looking SW fish that stays small, but expect to pay at least $50 for 1. (and this is another that supposedly you shouldn't have more than 1 of)


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

thePACK said:


> Death in # said:
> 
> 
> > thanks pack
> ...










i know i miss spelled
i picked up some more damsels and they are doing great and a royal gramma
thanks for all the advice 
i also went with a yellow longnose butterfly


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Lahot said:


> watch out for the "polka dot" damsels though (the black with the white dot near the dorsal fin).
> 
> They supposedly get aggressive as they get bigger according to people I know that had damsels.
> 
> Flame Angels are a very nice looking SW fish that stays small, but expect to pay at least $50 for 1. (and this is another that supposedly you shouldn't have more than 1 of)


 domino damsels ?????
i have 2 that are 2 inches and not bothering anyone
the onlyone thats bothering people is my yellow tailed purple damsel


----------



## Lahot (May 20, 2003)

Death in # said:


> Lahot said:
> 
> 
> > watch out for the "polka dot" damsels though (the black with the white dot near the dorsal fin).
> ...


 domino = polka dot (oops, I knew what I meant :laugh: )

well it is what I've been told by 3 people who kept them.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

mmmmmmmm.... barbecue piacasso.

Several wrasses will fit the bill....


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Death in # said:


> thePACK said:
> 
> 
> > Death in # said:
> ...


 with longnose butterfly ..before you purchase it ask for it to be fed(make sure its eatting)..some are very picky and will not eat and will instead starve to death...


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

thePACK said:


> Death in # said:
> 
> 
> > thePACK said:
> ...










thanks for the info
i was at the lfs fr 3 hours and was there for feeding time 
and the one i picked was the second smallest and ate like crazy 
and they were only $20







4-7"


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

congrads...now slap some pictures up..


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

thePACK said:


> congrads...now slap some pictures up..










im taking pics tommorrow when my gf brings her camera


----------

